# Which brother is best?



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I have two brothers born to my 11 yo doe. I unfortunately don't have a doe from her  she is the last of my 4H goats and for sentimental reasons I would like a relative.

The doe is long and sharp and has a strong will to milk. At 11 she still stands on strong pasterns. Her kids are always very sweet even with very minimal handling. She does have traits that I love and I want to keep in my herd.

So before they go to freezer camp I'm going to use one of them on my other two does.

Which do you like better?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Uh oh! Your photos didn't come through! Can you try uploading them again?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I think it worked that time. Here are some side by side


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I like the cream colored buckling better for his deeper body, less pendulous testicles, and wider horn set. His rump looks steep but I think he just isn't standing well on the milk stand. Do they both have perfect teats - no spurs or doubles? The dark one: neck is too feminine, no depth to his body, testicles are too pendulous amd split which supposedly can indicate poor udder shape and connections in daughters.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Teats looked good on both. Id originally liked the darker one because he is more level over the rump. But...he's narrow.

I thought originally he had a higher estchuchen but side by side maybe its an illusion due to the color and more pendulous testicles. 

The dark one was tiny at birth, maybe a third the size of his brother!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Heres them being themselves


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I would go with the white buck. He has better depth, more masculine look to him. Scrotum is also better. 

Brown buck is too feminine in my opinion.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Does the darker buck have a cleft scrotum?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

They both have a separation. I didn't notice until I took pictures up close. 

Seeing it on the dark one I checked the cream guy more closely. It is separated a tiny bit, maybe a quarter inch. But I couldn't see it just by looking at him, I had to check with a finger. 

His scrotum appears to be more snugly attached and symmetrical. 

I guess I thought the length and level mess on the dark one was nice and maybe he was smaller because he was tiny at birth and just hasn't caught up?

Cream guy was born masculine looking and huge.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Now that I have the pictures side by side and am reading your responses I feel like I shouldn't even be asking this question it's so obvious! Lol.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

nicolemackenzie said:


> Now that I have the pictures side by side and am reading your responses I feel like I shouldn't even be asking this question it's so obvious! Lol.


that's ok! We're here to help  Sometimes extra eyes are really useful


----------

